# strawberry help



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

i was lucky enough to score a trip to strawberry tomorrow.

we'll be fishing from shore
looking for the best place to get a nibble from the shore 

is chicken creek West worth a shot?
any info is greatly appreciated

thanks


Takemefishin


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fish here:










It's by the dam and down a ways. Look for big cutts close to shore and throw them a bite. I use minnows (naw!) and that seems to work. With a worm under a bubble, you can get some smaller rainbows over the weeds about 20 feet out.

People seem to do alright with powerbait, too...I just never get around to it.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Anywhere on the Soldier Creek side is worth a shot. Take the soldier creek road and make the first right. At the lot there is always a good spot. And the cliffs that LOAH pointed out are full of big fish. Chicken Creek might be good as well this late in the year. I caught several large Cuts just in the slot on small white tube jigs a couple weeks ago. Good luck.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

well i'm on my way 

thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck, when you get back post some pics.... :mrgreen:


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Back from strawberry with bad news

no luck this trip

we hit two places 
1. s. creek area pull off got there at 9:30a.m fished til 10:45 a.m. zero bites lots of snaggs
wind was 15-20 mph. typical for strawberry i guess?

2. Chicken Creek West Our Go To Spot

Got lines in the water around 11:15a.m Fished til 2:00 p.m again Zero Bites. although a bit warmer the wind was still gusting and we gave up hope. we've decided that strawberry is just not worth all this trouble. it'll be a very long time til we try that place again.  


Overall
I Find Strawberry simply not for the Shore Angler.

Takemefishing


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm sorry you didn't have your way with'em. That wind gets brutal. Strawberry is really a trolling place, from what I gather. I tend to do alright from shore, but it's still a work in progress. Mind you, "alright from shore" in my book for Strawberry equals at least one keeper all day. Most of the time, I get about 4 good chances to land a heavy fish the whole day. Sometimes they go for it, sometimes they give me the shrug. I usually end up with 1 fish. I think it's worth it.

Better luck at Rockport.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, it is hard from the shore at times and I do agree, 1 fish is pretty good I think! Just keep trying! Sorry about the wind, I hate that!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That stinks, just wait until the ice comes and then you will have better luck .

Ice *OOO* *OOO* I cant wait...


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

tmf, don't give up on the berry just yet. Next time try skinny 3" white tubes with just enough weight to get some distance out of em and get them down, throw parallel to the bank and make sure your stayin close to the bottom. Those big cuttys will come up and in close to take em.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with the white tube jigs. This time of year you cant keep em' off em'.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

TMF, I have never fished from shore at Strawberry but I also think the best possible way to fish it is actually out on the water. I also highly recommend those white tube jigs! Thats what we caught all ours on on Monday. Dont give up just yet the Berry can be a very productive and fun place to fish! Sorry about the last trip tho. Better luck next time!


----------

